# Great Dane Graphics Releases Upgraded Raster Stock Art Collection Volumes 1-4



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Why spend extra time and money creating new artwork when there are hundreds of high-quality, preseparated designs ready and waiting? With Great Dane Graphics’ Raster Stock Art Collection, (Stock Art Collections) you can choose from four volumes of art which include a variety of popular categories to find the perfect image your customer needs. 

Recently, all four volumes were updated to include several different file formats, including vector black line clip art files, making them easier to use with a variety of different applications. Each volume now consists of a four-disk DVD set with 250 raster stock art images bringing the grand total of all four volumes up to 1,000 designs. 

Now every volume contains separate files for screen printing and several types of digital printing. Screen printing files are separated using simulated four-color process and saved as DCS 2.0 .eps files for easy importing. 

Digital files are high-resolution .png files saved at 14 inches with a transparent background. These can be used for direct-to-garment printers, dye sublimation, large-format printing, and more. 

For printer/cutters, graphics are formatted as CorelDRAW® and .eps files. All images include a cut line and extra bleed space around the image to prevent white gaps. 

Artwork styles range from realistic to photographic to abstract. All designs in the collection are royalty free with no limitations on how many times they can be used. 

Applications include apparel, signs, brochures, and ad presentations. Decorating processes include screen printing, dye sublimation transfers, digital transfers (inkjet and color laser), and digital direct-to-garment printing. 

To have these high-quality designs created individually by an artist would cost thousands of dollars, but each set is priced at only $299. It’s an investment that will pay for itself repeatedly as you service customers from a wide range of markets. 

Great Dane Graphics is the leading supplier of royalty-free, high-quality, full-color stock images for use in screen printing, digital printing (direct to garment, print and cut) dye-sublimation, or digital transfers (inkjet and color laser). Other products include CutUps stock art for vinyl cutters, T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe and Corel, digital Photo Frames, and Learning Photoshop training DVD.


----------

